

Windows 8 Metro is lots of pain for little gain - Kynlyn
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2012/03/03/andrew_does_windows8/print.html

======
jinushaun
While I don't agree with the tone of the article, it matches my overall
experience using Windows 8. In particular, the screenshot of the homepage is
quite revealing. A lot of these positive reviews are based on MS marketing
videos and someone messing around with it for 30 minutes. But anyone who has
tried using it for a few days as their sole OS runs into a lot of issues that
can't simply be explained by "beta". There are systemic design issues with
Win8 where some "bugs" are by design

